# Question about a pressure point guy



## Aaron Little (Jan 1, 2005)

Back in the day there was a guy named Jim Corn on the seminar circuit that came through my neck of the woods several times.  I notice that there seems to be a lot of talk back and forth here regarding Pressure Point training and I was just curious if any one had ever trained with him.


----------



## ppko (Jan 2, 2005)

Aaron Little said:
			
		

> Back in the day there was a guy named Jim Corn on the seminar circuit that came through my neck of the woods several times. I notice that there seems to be a lot of talk back and forth here regarding Pressure Point training and I was just curious if any one had ever trained with him.


 Jim Corn is from Evansville IN I have never trained with him but I have met him once he seemed pretty nice he is now with Kyusho International


----------



## RRouuselot (Jan 2, 2005)

Aaron Little said:
			
		

> Back in the day there was a guy named Jim Corn on the seminar circuit that came through my neck of the woods several times. I notice that there seems to be a lot of talk back and forth here regarding Pressure Point training and I was just curious if any one had ever trained with him.


 
 There are several mpegs of him and comments about them plus an on going discussion about pps found here:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=330762#post330762


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jan 2, 2005)

I have attended two of his seminars. One of my friends is one of his BB.


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 2, 2005)

He'll be down here in Feb - Mar for some seminars. I'll be there.

--Dave


----------



## Aaron Little (Jan 3, 2005)

I actually went to 3 of his seminars way back when.  I also have a student that used to be a black belt under Dillman who I beleive trained some with Corn as well.  The threads on here regarding pp type training just kind of made me wonder if the guy was still around.


----------



## Turbo (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes sir he is still around....He just sold his dojo and will be traveling for KI with Master Pantazi.  I trained with him in Oct and recieved my first KO at his hands....He is really a nice person.


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 4, 2005)

Aaron Little said:
			
		

> I actually went to 3 of his seminars way back when.  I also have a student that used to be a black belt under Dillman who I beleive trained some with Corn as well.  The threads on here regarding pp type training just kind of made me wonder if the guy was still around.



Yes Sir, he is. you will find him here;

www.jimcornskarate.com 

--Dave :asian:


----------

